# Rules on Pics?



## Brownielox (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey,

As some of you know, I'm planning to start a blog to fulfill a fun school assignment. What are the rules on posting pictures? I don't know how many people would actually read anything I have to write, but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't stepping on any toes.

Thanks!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 4, 2017)

Brownielox said:


> I don't know how many people would actually read anything I have to write



I think there is one reasonable way to determine the answer to that 

rules on pictures I expect if you utilise the same common sense you have for posting on any other of your online public places you will be just fine here too


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 4, 2017)

Jenna said:


> I think there is one reasonable way to determine the answer to that
> 
> rules on pictures I expect if you utilise the same common sense you have for posting on any other of your online public places you will be just fine here too



Cool, thanks. I'd figured that'd be the general answer


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 4, 2017)

I suggest you read the Terms of Service. You know, the ones you agreed to read and follow when you created your account...
It's all in there. Basically, keep it family friendly. Nothing commercial unless you're paying for ad space.


----------

